# Flushing Issues



## Affinity Remodeling (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi there. 
I just recently decided to take the plunge and buy a can am semi angle kit. About 6 years ago I worked briefly for a taping company who ran bazookas, rollers and flushers and I learned how to roll and flush angles with great results. Since then I have hand taping on all my remodels and finally decided to buy the kit and tape using a compound tube, roller and flusher. I thought it was going to be great based on my past experience but I have been running into an issue. As you can see in the picture, it's not going so well. And that's not even the worst 😬








My first thought is that the mud was too thick and filling up the flusher and spilling out the sides. Then I started wondering if I am just out of practice and not pushing hard enough. Anyway, any help would be appreciated
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

Back to hand taping , never any issues with that method....🤡 👍


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not sure what tools you bought but I think the angle head you bought is too small. Maybe one that is another half or inch wider would keep more mud so it won't flush out the sides like that.


----------



## Affinity Remodeling (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelwyn said:


> I'm not sure what tools you bought but I think the angle head you bought is too small. Maybe one that is another half or inch wider would keep more mud so it won't flush out the sides like that.


I suppose I didn't mention what tools I got. I picked up the Can-Am kit. So I applied the mud with a compound tube and corner applicator then set the tape and rolled it then flushed with the 2.5. when I noticed it wasn't working I switched to the 3" and still had the same problem.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Instead of a flusher try running your normal angle head. One with wheels if possible.

I usually use the bazooka or banjo then another guy comes behind running the roller and the third guy runs an angle head. If we have enough guys a 4th goes behind cleaning up any overly long tape, wiping runoff, and wiping the corners.

Maybe you are using too much material, if you can't adjust the speed the compound comes out you'll need to move the tool faster so less material is put in the same spot.

Just like any new tool you'll need to use it a few weeks or a month to get a hang of things.

Now that I think of it I had the same problem but it was all a problem with how much water to use how much pressure to put on the tools adjusting the amount of material released and general experience with the tool. Don't give up you'll learn how to use it well after a while. For now, just go back and do a quick wipe until you get the hang of it. Also, find the manual for your tool/ tool kit they might have the reason written down already. Use Google to find a manual if you need it. Or watch a YouTube video with the tools for a more visual learning experience.


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

Does your compound tube attachment have wheels? If so, 2 or 4? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Angle Heads | All-Wall


Shop All-Wall for quality angle heads.




www.all-wall.com





After you tape roll it then run an angle head instead of a flusher.






Corner Paint Rollers - Corner Brushes & Handles | All-Wall


All-Wall has a varity of corner flushers for your project. Shop today!




www.all-wall.com


----------



## Affinity Remodeling (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelwyn said:


> Instead of a flusher try running your normal angle head. One with wheels if possible.
> 
> I usually use the bazooka or banjo then another guy comes behind running the roller and the third guy runs an angle head. If we have enough guys a 4th goes behind cleaning up any overly long tape, wiping runoff, and wiping the corners.
> 
> ...


Yeah im sorta thinking maybe i just need more practice with the tube. Cause i had experience with the roller and flusher from before but i never mixed the mud or ran the tube. It just looked so easy 😂 I figured id ask here though cause i couldn't seem to find anyone else with the same problem and thought maybe someone would have some insight. As long as its coating the tape properly on the second coat, I wont worry too much about the spilling for now until i get better with it. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Affinity Remodeling (Mar 16, 2021)

micahmye said:


> Does your compound tube attachment have wheels? If so, 2 or 4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 wheels


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All this is......your applying to much mud.


----------

